# Web seminar schedule updates



## JBroida (Mar 10, 2012)

http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/online-sharpening-seminars

We've made some changes to the online seminar schedule. Sadly, i will not be able to hold the basic sharpening technique Q&A this week due to being swamped with e-mails and new products. This is being rescheduled to April 1st and the following class has been pushed back to April 15th. Sorry for the inconvenience. For those of you who expressed interest in this Q&A session, i am very sorry. If you would like to participate in the rescheduled time, please let me know.

Again, so sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## JBroida (Apr 6, 2012)

Updated schedule for the sharpening seminars... check it out. Next up is our Stone Selection and Basic Stone Primer talk. It will take place on April 15th at 5:15pm. There will be space available in store as well as online. If you're interested, please shoot me an e-mail.

Following that, we will do our class on sharpening the tips of Japanese kitchen knives (April 22nd at 5:15 pm).

http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/online-sharpening-seminars


----------



## JBroida (Apr 12, 2012)

still time to sign up for this sundays seminar on stones and stone selection... shoot me an e-mail if you're interested


----------



## mpukas (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi Jon - did you get my e-mail re: the class? mpp


----------



## JBroida (Apr 13, 2012)

yup... and replied


----------



## Ontravelling (Apr 22, 2012)

Is the tip sharpening class still on for today? I checked your site and it says date TBD.


----------



## JBroida (Apr 22, 2012)

Had to reschedule... dates are pending. Super busy lately.


----------



## Ontravelling (Apr 22, 2012)

Cool, thanks.


----------

